# what room controllers do you run



## DrFever (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey all i am just curious what you all use for room controllers :hubba: 
 i really like the iponic 600 as i can adjust everything  via  phone ,  can be half way around the world  and still be able to see what is going on in my room   from adjusting  temps  lights hrs  humdity  everthing it also has many  free channels for more  options like feeding  you name it  
i think its by far the best on the market


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 3, 2013)

just my arse running around inside:giggle:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 3, 2013)

Them there those fancy ones pilgrem yual gots to fork out some skins fur them there ones reckon I have to stick to the make me owns as I needem but hay yual gots money then use it 

BWD


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Jan 3, 2013)

i'll be buying a controller soon as i move and build my new, larger room. no reason to spend all that money on a 3x3 flowering room


----------



## DrFever (Jan 3, 2013)

ShOrTbUs said:
			
		

> i'll be buying a controller soon as i move and build my new, larger room. no reason to spend all that money on a 3x3 flowering room



 true i learnt long ago  that  dialed in rooms  is key yo happy  growing


----------



## zem (Jan 5, 2013)

all I ever needed was 2 timers, 1 for the light and another for the pumps, I can leave a DWC with control res to top it for a month with no problems.


----------



## terky (Jan 5, 2013)

The only bought controllers I have are 2 green Air products Co2 controllers. My exhaust fans are controlled by light activated switches, like on your yard lights. I had to use a double pole double throw relay to reverse the action of the switch. Now when the lights turn on a 1000CFM fan pulls air through the lights. When the lights are off a 400 cfm fan pulls air from inside the room to keep humidity low and maintain negative pressure. 2 tons of ac set at 85. A dehumidifier. water heater timers for the lights. I use the ebb and grow. Check it once a day and its golden.


Those controllers are cool, but it is another way for somebody to find your stuff. If you have something like that, I would assume its not a small setup.
Be aware, there are programs to ping your IP on every port looking for an open spot. If you can see that stuff through your phone, which sends all traffic through your wireless carrier, who else can see it? Should be ok as long as you dont put a webcam in there lol.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm usuing a Sentinel chhc4 controller right now, no issues.
I gotta say, that iponic is pretty sick. I like the texting if parameters go out of control.
The light timer feature is cool, but I would have to wire all the lights to a single 120v contactor to utilize the units light timer feature, no big deal really.

Nice controller.


----------



## Locked (Jan 5, 2013)

Holy crap....913 bucks was as cheap as I could find that iponic. Very cool but pricey.


----------



## DrFever (Jan 5, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Holy crap....913 bucks was as cheap as I could find that iponic. Very cool but pricey.



 I here yea  that was price payed pretty dam cheap for a all in one controller,
 i seen them as much as 1300.00  but money isn;t a issue for safety especially  when using  c02  which kills  what i find amazing is i can monitor my room  via cell phone  so prior to entering a c02 injected room i can check safety factors  amount of ppm in room   turn on  fans  exhaust room  with out being anywhere near  there is no substitute for safety in my books 
also some growers mention they don;t bother with  controllers  and i totally understand , probably no need but i found since running  them my yields have increased 15 - 20 percent more  just from dialing the room  to perfect growing conditions   one investment like this  could pay its self off one grow   for me its ideal  as i run  c02,  fogger , Ac, fans , lights all in one  system  done  set my values for each  and   watch the amazing growth appear


----------



## Mainebud (Jan 6, 2013)

So this answered two of my next questions, is co2 worth the investment and are expensive controllers worth the money. I was looking at one for 600 sentinel chhc-4 but really like the cell feature of the one you use. It's looking like a $3,000 investment to set up a 5 x 8 scrog and veg room. If I yield half of what you did it will equal $8,750 worth of smoke first run. Well see how it goes.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 6, 2013)

Holy crap!!! This here fireside be talkin very rich didnt realize we had so many wealthy folks in this sight

hey mister spare a dollar?

lol

yual spend more money on gadgets that would keep me fed store baught fur a year or two. Oh well ifin ya gots it why not spends it 

BWD


----------



## DrFever (Jan 6, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Holy crap!!! This here fireside be talkin very rich didnt realize we had so many wealthy folks in this sight
> 
> hey mister spare a dollar?
> 
> ...



lol if growing weed  was really cheap everyone would be doing it 

Straight up  though  having a dialed in room  will  increase your yields  bottom line  for some its A LIVING  so yield does matter, for others its just a hobbie  no big deal 
 Yes  a person can have  crap load of  stuff yet couldn't grow nothing  and some growers have little and do rather well

from dialing my room   running c02 etc  beleive it or not?????
 my   expenses  are lower   plants  grow faster , yield more 
c02 is a great way to increase  yields  from 20 - 40 percent 

 here is a example   i grew   72  plants   non dialed in room    3 k  sog  with  fans and exhaust fan    my yield  was 6 pounds  same veg times 
my last grow     12 plants   dialed in room  c02 induced     7 pounds  3 0z  remember   60 plants less 
same veg times 

Savings 
 Power consumption  pretty much the same 
 plant food    12 plants  vs     72    big savings 
 actual labour    involved   12 plants   15 mins  on feed days 

 72 plant        4 - 6 hrs  on feed days as well  15 mins a day in overall  going in an out  checking on temps  etc   manually turning on  exhaust fans 

 PLUSS    with dialed in room  lights came on  perfect every time  fans  exhaust c02   AC 

 with out dialed in room      sometimes up to  15 min  light difference   as timers get week , sometimes i went in  when lights are suppose to be off  and they were on  ?? bumped into  timers  etc


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 6, 2013)

DrFever said:
			
		

> lol if growing weed was really cheap everyone would be doing it
> 
> Straight up though having a dialed in room will increase your yields bottom line for some its A LIVING so yield does matter, for others its just a hobbie no big deal
> Yes a person can have crap load of stuff yet couldn't grow nothing and some growers have little and do rather well
> ...


 
Yual do well yur trail walkin pilgrem much abliged and glads yual got yur edumacation in the art and profession of the grow. I just gets by with what I gots and happy fur it. Those with money can get things quick do not worry bout not havin and have ability to change there surroundin without worry or thought. I like the fact me brain kept busy think hows to make me need from somethin without havin nothin. Aim I learn more in the end is all I be sayin pilgrem. Thanks yur fireside its much abliged 

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 7, 2013)

Sorry ifin I upset a pilgrem with me comment here. Seems to have drawn me some red in me rep? Anyways ifin yual gots the ability to give it please have ability to own it with yur name instead of being weazel in long grass. Own yur actions own yur honour. Once gain sorry but I hates a sucker punch.

BWD


----------



## DrFever (Jan 7, 2013)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Sorry ifin I upset a pilgrem with me comment here. Seems to have drawn me some red in me rep? Anyways ifin yual gots the ability to give it please have ability to own it with yur name instead of being weazel in long grass. Own yur actions own yur honour. Once gain sorry but I hates a sucker punch.
> 
> BWD



What happened  not sure if i follow  ????? what your talking about  Rep ????   i see  rep buttons on other sites, Have not seen any here , 
i don't take rep to seriously  either should you    Rep doesn;t make you a better grower you do.
I  read many posts on this site and i it makes  sense then  great  implement it if you can  if it seems odd the post  then  steer away from it  common sense pre vails , either way  
sorry for the red rep as i can guarantee it wasn't;t me that did it


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jan 7, 2013)

DrFever said:
			
		

> What happened not sure if i follow ????? what your talking about Rep ???? i see rep buttons on other sites, Have not seen any here ,
> i don't take rep to seriously either should you Rep doesn;t make you a better grower you do.
> I read many posts on this site and i it makes sense then great implement it if you can if it seems odd the post then steer away from it common sense pre vails , either way
> sorry for the red rep as i can guarantee it wasn't;t me that did it


 
Much abliged pilgrem and sorry to bring cold to yur great thread. I just dont like folk who dont own there points of opinion is all. Its like the old lighting the paperbag of dog poo and throwin it to door runnin way. If yual goin to have opinion of someone just own it  Sorry gain for bringin this to yur thread but its were the bag got thrown.

BWD


----------



## HelioCenturion (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey either Dr.Fever.... or HamsterLuis..... where did you find the iponic for $913... We have decided on one for all of the reasons you said above, but I cant find one for cheaper than $1005....
Thanks


----------



## P Jammers (Feb 8, 2013)

HelioCenturion said:
			
		

> Hey either Dr.Fever.... or HamsterLuis..... where did you find the iponic for $913... We have decided on one for all of the reasons you said above, but I cant find one for cheaper than $1005....
> Thanks



Search Amazon.
:hubba:


----------



## AluminumMonster (Feb 8, 2013)

Ive been looking at the Titan brand controlers for my lights and fans. Im still doing my research but its an inevetible purchase.


----------



## Kief Moon (Feb 11, 2013)

DrFever. Your setup is very clean. My buddy and I are looking to pick up a couple of these. And the end of my current run I'll be adding one along with CO2. I've watched all the videos & could only find one negative comment on the forums. How hard was it to setup the communication module? Will a wireless internet connection work or does it need to be hard wired? It eliminates the need for a separate CO2 sniffer correct?


----------



## DrFever (Feb 11, 2013)

Yes kief  there is a comunication module  option   its hard wired  then you need to  up link to a cloud server as for c02  yes it comes with all the bells and whistles no need for a sniffer as it has one  once its all set up  you can be 10,000 miles away and monitor  change anything you like  its pretty slick


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Feb 24, 2013)

I am purchasing the CAP XGC-1e extreme greenhouse controller on ebay it sells for 600 bucks. you cant check it from 10,000 miles away via phone, but it has all the bells and whistles. even the co2 ppm monitor. Imo you cannot put a price on a well dialed in room. it will pay for itself three fold the first run!


----------



## mk_michael (Jun 17, 2013)

Im looking to get a co2 controller anyone use the autopilot or the blueprint co2 with fuzzy logic can you run that with generators or just bottle?
anyone have pros or cons with either? PS the iponic is the showstopper


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Jun 17, 2013)

I would love to afford some of this stuff... but I'm new as of a few months ago and over $3,400 deep right now... I need to hold off a few lol!


----------



## DankHobbyist (Oct 31, 2014)

I actually can't wait for the new gavita controller.  Extra layer of security against temps getting to high.  Awesome for a tent.  Also I like the idea of the ionic excuse you can get max efficiency out of your equipment and how it interacts with your environment.  Because it let's you see log whenever something gets turned on or off you can see how it effects the environment and deal with lag.  I am sure it would be real nice for fancy hydro system.  I like how gavita choose to control their lights with the phone cord.  If the ionic did that I would be very impressed with it (already am impressed.  just noting another function to wish for from them.  Ultimately I think I would like an iponic 600.  After I move into an actual room.  I can see ionic working real well with grow room and lung room.  Trying to balance the 2 out.  Friend had tent in his room he used my sentinel controller to control his rooms environment and just vented his tent to the room.


----------

